# Merlot Lucite & aluminum kitless



## Dalecamino (Aug 4, 2011)

Except for the cigar clip and Private Reserve 9000 refill. I'm learning! Thanks for looking.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 4, 2011)

neat Chuck!! I love the "nib" you did a great job on that.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cool. I wish you had better pics though


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 4, 2011)

hewunch said:


> neat Chuck!! I love the "nib" you did a great job on that.


 Thanks Hans. Not exactly what I had in mind when I started. But, it's a pen. 


Ruby pen turning said:


> Very cool. I wish you had better pics though


 Thank you. I wish I had better pics too.


----------



## simomatra (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! very nice Chuck, you are well on the way far in front of me


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Very creative Chuck. 

Carl


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 4, 2011)

simomatra said:


> Wow! very nice Chuck, you are well on the way far in front of me


Thank you Sam! You mean I finally found a way to get ahead of YOU:biggrin:



steeler fan1 said:


> Very creative Chuck.
> 
> Carl


Thanks Carl! I think I'm getting there.:biggrin:


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 4, 2011)

Great job Chuck... the alum and that merlot blank are a perfect match...


----------



## el_d (Aug 4, 2011)

In the words of my sons......

"Pretty feekin AWESOME!!!!!!".   :biggrin:

You did a really nice job on that Chuck....


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 4, 2011)

This is probably the most creative kitless i've seen


----------



## corian king (Aug 4, 2011)

Very Nice! Great Work!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW Chuck. That is a beauty. Since you are still learning and aren't totally pleased with it, feel free to box it up and send it my way. I'll keep it "warm" for you this winter.

That's probably one of the most stunning uses I have seen of Lucite.  You are making GIANT STRIDES and it shows ... regardless of the photos:wink:.

Love It! 

_Linda _(who supposes she is now going to have start looking for a metal lathe :biggrin


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 5, 2011)

Chuck, I am going to be honest with you, aside from the fact that I like it, the only thing I can see wrong is the refill protrudes past the nib a little too much. Check a kit nib and put a rollerball refill in it and see how much it sticks out. If I had to guess, your shoulder hole in the nib is about 1/16" of an inch too deep. I know I will probably get bashed for saying anything but if it was me I would want this kind of feedback. Once you send it my way I can tell you more about it.  I will even make sure Linda only looks but never touches.  :tongue::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice work Chuck! I think I'm gonna start having you make my all my nibs. Looking forward to seeing it in person on Saturday.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm going to have to agree with everyone.  That is an amazing pen.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, that's pretty nice looking.  Good job on that one.  Did you do all of the threading with taps/dies or do you have a metal lathe?


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 5, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Chuck, I am going to be honest with you, aside from the fact that I like it, the only thing I can see wrong is the refill protrudes past the nib a little too much. Check a kit nib and put a rollerball refill in it and see how much it sticks out. If I had to guess, your shoulder hole in the nib is about 1/16" of an inch too deep. I know I will probably get bashed for saying anything but if it was me I would want this kind of feedback. Once you send it my way I can tell you more about it. I will even make sure Linda only looks but never touches. :tongue::biggrin::tongue:


 
Chuck, Mike is right about this. There's an easy fix for it though. Make up a little donut spacer. Chuck up a little piece of aluminum rod, turn it down to the same diameter as the last, smallest shoulder of your refill, drill a hole in it that will slide over the tip of your cartridge and part it off a 1/16" thick or however thick it needs to be to draw that refill back in the pen to where it looks right. Slide it over the tip of the refill and stick it back in the pen.

I realize the best thing to do would be to remake the nib again. But the donut is just another excuse to play with your metal lathe. Then you can work on getting the next nib just right on your next pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 5, 2011)

kruzzer said:


> Great job Chuck... the alum and that merlot blank are a perfect match...


Thanks Rich, I agree with you. I think ALL of the Lucites go well with aluminum.



el_d said:


> In the words of my sons......
> 
> "Pretty feekin AWESOME!!!!!!".  :biggrin:
> 
> You did a really nice job on that Chuck....


LOL. thanks Lupe. I like your sons way of expressing themselves.:biggrin:



crabcreekind said:


> This is probably the most creative kitless i've seen


Thanks James, but, better look around. I have seen better. But, I'll take the compliment:biggrin:



IPD_Mrs said:


> WOW Chuck. That is a beauty. Since you are still learning and aren't totally pleased with it, feel free to box it up and send it my way. I'll keep it "warm" for you this winter.
> 
> That's probably one of the most stunning uses I have seen of Lucite. You are making GIANT STRIDES and it shows ... regardless of the photos:wink:.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mrs. I'm glad I found this Lucite at IPD. Now go out and stand by the mailbox until it arrives:biggrin:



IPD_Mr said:


> Chuck, I am going to be honest with you, aside from the fact that I like it, the only thing I can see wrong is the refill protrudes past the nib a little too much. Check a kit nib and put a rollerball refill in it and see how much it sticks out. If I had to guess, your shoulder hole in the nib is about 1/16" of an inch too deep. I know I will probably get bashed for saying anything but if it was me I would want this kind of feedback. Once you send it my way I can tell you more about it. I will even make sure Linda only looks but never touches. :tongue::biggrin::tongue:


Thanks Mike, I appreciate your honesty. You are so CLOSE to nailing the problem, I'm going to give you an "A" anyway. The drilling was spot on. But, when I parted it off the stock, there was a chunk on the end that I had to file off. It became that much short in the process. Another lesson learned:wink: And, you can join the Mrs. by the mailbox :biggrin: Thanks for your comments. And YES, DO get a metal lathe.



D.Oliver said:


> I'm going to have to agree with everyone. That is an amazing pen.


Thanks Derek!



glycerine said:


> Yeah, that's pretty nice looking. Good job on that one. Did you do all of the threading with taps/dies or do you have a metal lathe?


Thank you! Yes, I cut all the threads with taps and dies. The cap is triple start threads. I do have a metal lathe but, all threads are cut with taps and dies.



bluwolf said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck, I am going to be honest with you, aside from the fact that I like it, the only thing I can see wrong is the refill protrudes past the nib a little too much. Check a kit nib and put a rollerball refill in it and see how much it sticks out. If I had to guess, your shoulder hole in the nib is about 1/16" of an inch too deep. I know I will probably get bashed for saying anything but if it was me I would want this kind of feedback. Once you send it my way I can tell you more about it. I will even make sure Linda only looks but never touches. :tongue::biggrin::tongue:
> ...


Thank you Mike. I had already thought of doing this but, I can't. Because, evrything is cut to length, there will be no room for a spacer without a gap showing in the center. It will just have to stick out a little. Next one should be better. Thank you for your help and, guidance in this fun process.:biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 5, 2011)

Hold on just a dog gone minute. Your kidding right? I went out to stand next to Mrs. at the mail box and it registered that we both can't get the same pen. I will sit here in the air conditioning and it will be our little secret. Wonder how long she is gonna stand out there.  :biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 5, 2011)

Chuck,
That's some hot stuiff right there.  Looks like your putting the ML to use.  Great job on the pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 5, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Hold on just a dog gone minute. Your kidding right? I went out to stand next to Mrs. at the mail box and it registered that we both can't get the same pen. I will sit here in the air conditioning and it will be our little secret. Wonder how long she is gonna stand out there. :biggrin:


Mike, it would be just cruel, to leave her out there by herself in the heat. Take her a bottle of water and, a wet towel. That should make her more comfortable, while she's waiting :biggrin:



cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> That's some hot stuiff right there. Looks like your putting the ML to use. Great job on the pen.


Thanks Cris! A little at a time. Don't look for any tutorials from ME!


----------



## Mapster (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweet looking pen, cant wait to see it in person! The decorative lines in the nib and other aluminum pieces really make it fancy


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 5, 2011)

Mapster said:


> Sweet looking pen, cant wait to see it in person! The decorative lines in the nib and other aluminum pieces really make it fancy


 
Marshall do you really think that Chuck will let it out of his hand so you can really see it?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 5, 2011)

Mapster said:


> Sweet looking pen, cant wait to see it in person! The decorative lines in the nib and other aluminum pieces really make it fancy


Thanks Marshall. Got that idea from our mentor. :biggrin: See you Saturday with pen in hand :biggrin:



IPD_Mr said:


> Mapster said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet looking pen, cant wait to see it in person! The decorative lines in the nib and other aluminum pieces really make it fancy
> ...


 I can trust Marshall with it. Besides.... he'll be within range:wink::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 5, 2011)

great looking pen Chuck!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 5, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> great looking pen Chuck!


 Thanks Jeff!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 5, 2011)

This coming from someone that has made one...mind you one semi kidless oops kit less------OK Bruce made the nib, now getting back to my world of experience so I can properly lead you in the right direction. Take the thing-a-ma-jig next time and place it over the what-ja-ma-call-it wearing one yellow and one red sock---Oh hell that's how I do a CA finish.:redface: 
You done good, forget the nib sticking out to far just tell Mike that gave the pen perfect balance...:wink:


----------



## hewunch (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait a sec, is this a parker refill or a rollerball refill?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 5, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> This coming from someone that has made one...mind you one semi kidless oops kit less------OK Bruce made the nib, now getting back to my world of experience so I can properly lead you in the right direction. Take the thing-a-ma-jig next time and place it over the what-ja-ma-call-it wearing one yellow and one red sock---Oh hell that's how I do a CA finish.:redface:
> You done good, forget the nib sticking out to far just tell Mike that gave the pen perfect balance...:wink:


:laugh: Roy, I was hoping I'd find a compliment in here and, I did. Thank you! It's ok what Mike says. I've got him and, his Mrs. standing by the mailbox waiting for this pen:biggrin::biggrin: I do appreciate your comment.



hewunch said:


> Wait a sec, is this a parker refill or a rollerball refill?


 Hans, Private Reserve 9000M RollerBall refill from IPD


----------



## boxerman (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow very nice pen.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, I dips me lid to you sir, you'll be applying for the Penmakers Guild next.

Awesome job, that metal lathe has got you revved up, well done.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 6, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Except for the cigar clip and Private Reserve 9000 refill.* I'm learning!* Thanks for looking.


 
Hate to disagree but with work like this you are on the *teaching* end of the spectrum!

Very well done, both the finish and the design itself!  Can't wait to see your next creation.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 6, 2011)

boxerman said:


> Wow very nice pen.


Thanks Craig!



BigShed said:


> Wow, I dips me lid to you sir, you'll be applying for the Penmakers Guild next.
> 
> Awesome job, that metal lathe has got you revved up, well done.


Thank you Fred! Yes, I love this little lathe. I'm no longer watching from the sideline. I'm in the game but, far away from the guild I'm afraid. BTW, the I have the CD's



Texatdurango said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Except for the cigar clip and Private Reserve 9000 refill.* I'm learning!* Thanks for looking.
> ...


 Thank you for the kind words George. Inspiration always helps motivate me.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 7, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Thank you Fred! Yes, I love this little lathe. I'm no longer watching  from the sideline. I'm in the game but, far away from the guild I'm  afraid. BTW, the I have the CD's



Beauty, they didn't get lost after all.


----------



## BradG (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nicely done chuck :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2011)

BigShed said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Fred! Yes, I love this little lathe. I'm no longer watching from the sideline. I'm in the game but, far away from the guild I'm afraid. BTW, the I have the CD's
> ...


Yes, will be watching them tonight. Thank you sir!


BradG said:


> Very nicely done chuck :biggrin:


 Thank you Brad!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 7, 2011)

That's gorgeous. I'd LOVE to see it repeated in black, and as a contrast, some other brighter colors.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> That's gorgeous. I'd LOVE to see it repeated in black, and as a contrast, some other brighter colors.


 Thank you for the compliment AND, suggestions. Stay tuned, I'm just getting started :biggrin:


----------

